# Les applications gratuites pour iPhone



## greensource (10 Mars 2008)

Je me pose une question (mais j'ai peur d'avoir déjà la réponse). 
On a  notre dispo un SDK gratuit pour développer des apps sur l'iPhone. Sauf qu'au final l'exécutable tourne sur les proco intel et pas sur celui de l'iPhone.
Il "suffit" de payer les $99 pour que cela soit compilé pour les proco ARM c'est bien ça?
Mais si on souhaite faire une appli gratuite? On est aussi obliger de s'acquitter la taxe?
J'ai compris que oui mais j'espère m'être trompé.


----------



## Chamyky (10 Mars 2008)

Désolé, ça n'est pas le cas, tu as raison.


----------



## olof (11 Mars 2008)

En effet, c'est ça le gratuit selon Apple..........


----------



## greensource (12 Mars 2008)

Bon tant pis, peut être que ça évoluera, en tout cas ça risque de freiner un peu les appli gratuites pour iPhone.
Ou alors super technique de contournement: tu  demandes des dons en proposant une demo sur le simulateur et quand tu as 99$ tu t'inscris au projet ^^


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

99$, si j'ai bien compris, c'est pour avoir un identifiant sur le store de manière à signer vos applications. Pour ce prix là, Apple prend tout en charge : hébergement, rémunérations (quand il y en a), test du logiciel pour voir s'il n'est pas écrit avec les pieds, etc. Et si j'ai toujours bien compris, on ne paye qu'une fois. Évidement 99$ ça pèse lourd dans le budget d'un étudiant mais je ne trouve pas ça exagéré vu les services offerts, foi de non-développeur.


----------



## greensource (12 Mars 2008)

Oui pour un non étudiant je suis d'accord (étant étudiant ^^). Enfin j'en suis pas là, déjà faut que je maitrise xCode 3, ça a bien changer quand même!


----------



## olof (12 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> 99$, si j'ai bien compris, c'est pour avoir un identifiant sur le store de manière à signer vos applications. Pour ce prix là, Apple prend tout en charge : hébergement, rémunérations (quand il y en a), test du logiciel pour voir s'il n'est pas écrit avec les pieds, etc. Et si j'ai toujours bien compris, on ne paye qu'une fois. Évidement 99$ ça pèse lourd dans le budget d'un étudiant mais je ne trouve pas ça exagéré vu les services offerts, foi de non-développeur.




En effet, vu les services offerts 99$ n'est pas vraiment cher. Par contre sans payer ces 99$, impossible d'installer son appli sur SON iPhone. Ce qui signifie qu'il faut faire confiance au simulateur et que pour tester une appli qui utilise les accéléromètre, ben il faut se gratter (il ne me semble pas avoir vu que le simulateur simulait ces derniers).
Ca limite quand même pas mal, je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

C'est simplement un moyen de récupérer un peu d'argent pour les jailbreaker 99 $ c'est pas rien quand on fait le calcul de tous les iphones vendus hors orange:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------

